# Which sort of mitt for rinseless wash?



## Stephan

Hi everyone,

As above, what mitt do you choose for your rinseless wash? I'm New at this sort of washing. I've read From a normal sponge till a noodle mitt. I've got a Gyeon smoothie, megs washmitt and microfiber sponge.

At the moment its 1+1 in my lical autoparts store. So i can easy buy 2 extra noodles or mitts.

Would love some advice! 👌


----------



## A&J

I use a quality sponge but out of the three you listed I would use the microfiber sponge.

I advise you buy or use something that releases the dirt easily...And that is what sponges do best.


----------



## Stephan

Thanks a&j, what do you think of the Ddj supernatural sponge? Besides, every grain is telling me not to use a sponge but all the reviews proof otherwise...

Grtz


----------



## HITMANVW

I rotate between a noodle mitt and a grout sponge that's been cross-cut into 12 squares. The latter was mentioned in an old post by a long-time ONR user and it works well.


----------



## A&J

Stephan said:


> Thanks a&j, what do you think of the Ddj supernatural sponge? Besides, every grain is telling me not to use a sponge but all the reviews proof otherwise...
> 
> Grtz


Never used it but by the looks of it it looks good, maybe a bit pricey.
Another good and cheaper option could be Soft99 Smooth Egg Creamy Soft Sponge.

There is nothing wrong with using a sponge if it is soft and good quality.

Anyways this is the setup I use with the sponge I use since last year when I started doing rinseless washes and have not noticed any apparent swirls



I also tryed using the noodle mitt and microfiber towels (for the Garry Dean wash method) but I prefer the sponge.


----------



## Stephan

The Ddj looks about the same as the smooth egg. Only thing is i can buy the Ddj around the courner but the cream egg... Thanks


----------



## A&J

Stephan said:


> The Ddj looks about the same as the smooth egg. Only thing is i can buy the Ddj around the courner but the cream egg... Thanks


Go for it :thumb:


----------



## Stephan

Hi Guys,

What cloth do you prefere for a GD-wash?


----------



## mattyh2013

Incredisponge for me -

Works well, no swirls at all so far.

http://www.microfibermadness.de/en/incredisponge

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Zeddd

Simple MF towel folded in 4. 
Unfold and fold to a new face after every couple of passes. Use all 8 faces before I go back to the bucket. 

More surface covered between dunks = less overall wash time.


----------



## uberbmw

is the B&Q 4 pack grout sponges any good?


----------



## shaunmods

uberbmw said:


> is the B&Q 4 pack grout sponges any good?


I've found the slightly more expensive ones that come in a clear bag (£1.99 I believe) to be much better  They are a lot softer which makes them easier to work tighter areas etc.


----------



## uberbmw

shaunmods said:


> I've found the slightly more expensive ones that come in a clear bag (£1.99 I believe) to be much better  They are a lot softer which makes them easier to work tighter areas etc.


in B&Q?


----------



## shaunmods

Yes :thumb: You'll know which one I mean when you see/feel it.


----------



## uberbmw

Had a look today but they only had one large orange one, I'm guessing its these?

http://www.diy.com/departments/bq-sponge-pack-of-4/38108_BQ.prd


----------



## streaky

Maybe slightly more expensive, but I have always used the sponges from 'Tradetiler' when using ONR. Found them to work very well. Helps that I'm a ceramic tiler and can use them for work as well.


----------



## shaunmods

uberbmw said:


> Had a look today but they only had one large orange one, I'm guessing its these?
> 
> http://www.diy.com/departments/bq-sponge-pack-of-4/38108_BQ.prd


Ahh damn  These is the ones I use: http://www.diy.com/departments/diall-sponge/179405_BQ.prd

If they don't have any in your local B&Q try topps tiles if you have one nearby. They do the same ones but rebranded :thumb:


----------



## A&J

I know the link is from Sweden but trust me this is the sponge you want. Its 140 swedish kr for 10 pack which is about 15eur.

http://www.pingens.se/p/paketerbjudanden/tvattavfettningspaket/tvattsvamp-vafflad-10-pack.html

I am using one for about 18 months now strictly for rinseless washes and its still good. I have a backup ready for the last 3 months but still use the old one.


----------



## A&J

Here is the link for the same sponge for 18 swedish kr (1.89 EUR) so you dont have to buy 10 of them.

http://www.pingens.se/p/tvatt-rengorning/tillbehor-tvatt-10/tvattsvamp-vafflad.html


----------



## tosh

A&J said:


> Here is the link for the same sponge for 18 swedish kr (1.89 EUR) so you dont have to buy 10 of them.
> 
> http://www.pingens.se/p/tvatt-rengorning/tillbehor-tvatt-10/tvattsvamp-vafflad.html


Thanks, anything else worth buying from there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Grit guard is about 10eur
and Aquapel is about 10eur

Other stuff you can get elsewhere for the same money or cheaper.


----------



## uberbmw

@tosh did you buy them? whats the postage like from them?

Im sure I have been similar here in the UK but cant think where!?!!


----------



## tosh

uberbmw said:


> @tosh did you buy them? whats the postage like from them?
> 
> Im sure I have been similar here in the UK but cant think where!?!!


I haven't as yet; but probably will, you can take 5 if you like...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw

tosh said:


> I haven't as yet; but probably will, you can take 5 if you like...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one mate, will defo take you up on that.


----------



## tosh

uberbmw said:


> Nice one mate, will defo take you up on that.


Ok I'll get them ordered...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

tosh said:


> Ok I'll get them ordered...


Did you in the end?


----------



## tosh

Tried, failed; no shipping to the UK, didn't reply to any emails either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Oh...shame...ah well...life goes on.


----------



## tosh

Found this instead

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172331193779

Which is a LOT like my raceglaze and supernatural sponge

I've gone back to Zymol as it suits my washing style

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowejackson

I occasionally use this http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,70,toView_999.html from Serious Performance. However, most of the time I stick with my cheap noodle mitt although this is mostly down to preference


----------



## Cy-Zuki

This what I now do Zeddd I feel happier with the clean mf for every wipe. I get two strokes from each side of the folded mf....lightly using the trailing edge. No swirls yet.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

lowejackson said:


> I occasionally use this http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,70,toView_999.html from Serious Performance. However, most of the time I stick with my cheap noodle mitt although this is mostly down to preference


That SP sponge looks similar to mine

http://www.spoliraj.si/si/rokavice-...inefactory-black-mountain-goba-za-pranje.html

The same seller just got this one that also looks interesting but I don't need it and am quite happy with what I use.
http://www.spoliraj.si/si/rokavice-in-gobe-za-pranje/586-carshinefactory-waffle-goba-za-pranje.html


----------



## Andy from Sandy

There was a post on here showing someone's method of using small mf towels singularly on each panel. So you start with 8 or 9 in your solution, take a towel, do a panel and then take the next clean towel for the next panel...

Then someone came along with a modification to that method by rolling the towel as you moved it across the panel such that the dirt didn't get dragged put just picked up. The towel was then turned to use a clean face on the next wipe and so on.

The towel is never put back into the clean solution to rinse it off and you only mix enough solution to thoroughly soak the number of towels required to clean the car.

You still use a pre-wash mix of the rinseless to soften the dirt before using the wash solution.


----------



## Guest

Andy, that sounds very much like the original Gary Dean method.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Thank you.

It is something I am going to try. I wasn't totally happy doing a rinseless wash but using many clean towels looks very positive.


----------



## lowejackson

A&J said:


> That SP sponge looks similar to mine
> 
> http://www.spoliraj.si/si/rokavice-...inefactory-black-mountain-goba-za-pranje.html
> 
> The same seller just got this one that also looks interesting but I don't need it and am quite happy with what I use.
> http://www.spoliraj.si/si/rokavice-in-gobe-za-pranje/586-carshinefactory-waffle-goba-za-pranje.html


Would love to see the Big Red Sponge this side of the Atlantic and one day I might try the original OPT mitt but as my cheap noddle mitts seem to last a very long time it might be a few years before I get one


----------



## A&J

lowejackson said:


> Would love to see the Big Red Sponge this side of the Atlantic and one day I might try the original OPT mitt but as my cheap noddle mitts seem to last a very long time it might be a few years before I get one


BRS would be interesting to try but so far Im perfectly happy with what I use...interesting enough we use the same sponge without even knowing :thumb:

Same mindset I guess


----------

